# Anyone tried an after market chuck guard on their PM1440GT?



## jer (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm considering a chuck guard, such as the Flexbar 13061 or 13062 model for my new lathe. It throws a lot more oil and swarf than my small lathe. I didn't care for the factory chuck guard on my PM1030V but I'm thinking about one, bigger and better visibility, for the GT. I know a few members have put one on similar lathes. PM sells one, I don't know which one they carry. So I'm asking around.

TIA


----------



## mksj (Sep 19, 2017)

A number of individuals have used the Flexbar, and they have worked very well. I would stick with the Medium 13061 which is for 12-16" lathes. Since they are polycarbonate, they add an extra layer of protection between your face ans hot chips/oil. They flip up and down very easily, so I use mine about 50% of the time, but may not use it for slow speeds like threading. Makes a big difference in the oil spray. I have not really seen anything comparable to the Flexbar, covers a nice area and I do not find it is a hindrance seeing what I am doing on the lathe. It is easy to remove, so when it comes time to clean it I use some dishwasher soap and a garden hose to clean the shield.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/flexbar-lathe-chuck-shield.61384/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/flexbar-chuck-guard-on-a-pm1340.61052/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/chuck-guard-pm-1340.58182/


----------



## richl (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a pm1440gs, not the exact model you are asking about, but the same basic Asian design, all the things mark mentioned and what you find in the links he provided are what I have found. I now don't feel comfortable using the lathe without my flexbar cover being there. I don't have to use it, but I can if I want... my lathe came with the dinky factory model chuck key protector, after removing it, the flexbar was almost an exact fit to the old mounting holes, not sure if that is the case for the other models of lathes.

It's a pricey upgrade, but nothing compared to the price of the lathe,  set tru 3 jaw, and 4 jaw upgrade... for me, money well spent, I don't regret it a bit.

2 thumbs up for the flexbar 12"-16" model

Rich


----------



## jer (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, I had hoped you would chime in on your experiences/thoughts. I didn't like *having* to use the stock one on my 1030v BUT I did like controlling oil splatter and flying swarf. Not having the run interlock makes sense to me. I think more users would leave them on if they didn't HAVE to use it every time. Any other experiences, perhaps negative, anyone know of one for sale?

Perhaps Matt will see this and post a link or pictures of the one he has for sale. I couldn't be the only one to be considering this.


----------



## richl (Sep 19, 2017)

For me the most annoying thing about it, it tends to drop on me, I'm afraid of over tightening the nuts on the back. The temp solution for me has been to keep the led light that came with my lathe next to it, while not an elligent solution, it works and is fairly painless to do... anyone figured out something I'm all up for that.. I have been using plexus a plastic cleaner and protectant ( it says so right on the can!) That seems to help with the cleanup, you need to be mindful of the particles that stick to the shield, they will and do scratch.  They do seem to buff out pretty well with hand rubbing and a clean cloth, but I am not sure what the long term consequences will be.

If Matt has them or similar,  I was not aware of it, I thought of sending him an email and suggesting he at least consider it as an option on his mid to high end machines. I think it would find its way to many of them.

Rich


----------



## jer (Sep 19, 2017)

When talking to Matt I'm sure he said he had an after market chuck guard. I don't remember if I saw one or not now. It was a little cheaper than the Flexbar one.


----------



## jbolt (Sep 19, 2017)

https://www.zoro.com/westward-lathe-guard-for-12-to-16-in-dia-chuck-2mzy1/i/G2378616/


----------



## mksj (Sep 19, 2017)

richl said:


> For me the most annoying thing about it, it tends to drop on me, I'm afraid of over tightening the nuts on the back.



The back knob is for setting the tension so it will not drop, I have modified mine with a compressible friction damper washer between the knob and the base so it does not rotate when flipping the guard up and down. It will hold any position without falling. Normally I leave it a bit looser, so it is either is flipped up and slightly back, or all the way down.

Jay, great find.  If you sign for Zoro email promos, they usually have a first order 15% off, and they have periodic sales of anywhere from 20-25%. This offer is valid until September 20, 2017 - 11:59 p.m. CT. Earlier this year I picked up a Jet combo belt/disc sander from them, with a 20% off coupon and free shipping.  So a pretty significant savings relative to other online vendors.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's the factory one that came on my 1340GT, I'll probably disable the interlock so I can run it up or down as needed.

Matt said he had these for sale IIRC.


----------



## jer (Sep 28, 2017)

jbolt said:


> https://www.zoro.com/westward-lathe-guard-for-12-to-16-in-dia-chuck-2mzy1/i/G2378616/



Thanks Jay, I ordered one today. I had a 25% off code, good for 5 hours today only, so it was $125. Free shipping too. I hope I like it as much as I think I will. I'm tired of getting oil all over my clothes, at least my Wife is, so this should help keep me out of hot water, at least on one count.


----------



## jbolt (Sep 28, 2017)

Post some pictures when you get it mounted. I have a smaller one I got for my old lathe that is too small for the 1440. Seems pretty stout. My main use for a shield is for coolant at higher speeds. I generally stand off to the right of the cut so I'm not concerned about oil or swarf most of the time. The real scary swarf is cutting 1018 at high speed. Hard to get that stuff to break into chips. That stuff could rip the shield right off.


----------



## jer (Sep 28, 2017)

This shield, milling the tach enclosure, finish the spider milling and I believe I am finally done with the GT. It's official, the 1030V will be up for sale soon. The GT seems to be all I hoped it would be. No room for a second lathe in my 16"X20" Project shop.

(I'll try to post pictures but seem to have forgotten the process. I may have to just send them to you from my phone, maybe you could post them for me if you want to then.


----------



## jer (Oct 23, 2017)

I got the lathe guard Jay recommended. The mounting arm is thin wall tubing that proved to be somewhat lacking in stability and too small diameter, I had to shim it, to make the tube stable, and the mounting that is bolted to the lathe needed to be shimmed too to make the swing arm level.

If you are up to the mods, which aren't much, it looks to be a good value, once the above is done. I got it for $125. with a coupon that they send on a regular basis. It can be tightened up so as not to fall when up or partially down either. I believe it will do what I want it to do.

Now back to finish the spider and tach box.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 24, 2017)

I can't say that was a "recommendation". More of an "alternative" choice. I haven't seen or used the gold plated ones.

On my smaller one the tube is pretty stout, almost overkill for the size.

Photos?


----------



## jer (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Jay, I stand corrected, LOL. I am happy with my choice. I did have to do the usual mods to mine to be happy with it, being made in China, but I believe it will suit my needs. When I move my machines to the Project shop I will try to get some pictures, until then they are in a clutter.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 24, 2017)

Clutter is the sign of things getting done. Wear it with a badge of honor! That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## jer (Oct 24, 2017)

That sounds good but my shop borders on lazy hoarding. A couple of family members, and us, store junk that should be thrown away. Not to mention all the good stuff we have acquired along the way.


----------

